# Catch-a-call



## saovanh (Jan 7, 2004)

I been wanting to use Catch-A-Call but dont know if it works. I been hearing both negative and positive remarks about it. I want to know who calls so they wont hear a busy signal...It does not matter if I get cut off, just want to make sure I dont miss a call.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Reviews:

http://www.epinions.com/cmhd-Access...7100_Blue/linkin_id_~3035301/display_~reviews

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...-6220596-4586216?v=glance&vi=customer-reviews

http://www.digit-all-cameras.com/products/prod_B00006HCI3.html

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/601-8227460-1213725?asin=B00006HCI3

Only seen 3 bad reviews from like 30.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

i have it...cuts you off the net .but i get my call...kmart sells them now for 25.00...seen them last week....


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

I use call wave. It has two different programs, 1. you see the name & can hear a message- 2. is the same, but gives you the optin to take the call. & is either 4 or 8 bucks a month. But if the other is just $25.00 once I may check it out.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Try http://www.buzme.com/

It's free


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

Cripes Hew! Why didn't you tell me that BEFORE!  Thanks! I'm in the process of switching over now!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your so welcome 

I had trouble finding the because I used to go here and get to it.
http://www.ringcentral.com/

I was thinking on trying out there Toll Free Number plan.
http://www.ringcentral.com/messaging-services/pricing.asp

Get the Flat rate plan and everyone can call me or I can call anyone up to 500 minutes.

Plus it does so many things that is cool to have.


----------

